# Inactivity in This Forum



## BugsBunny (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow, the inactivity in this forum really disappoints me.

The interactivity that exists is good, but it seems to be isolated to only about 5 people.

What does it take to get people interested in commenting on a post?

I realize that not everyone has the knowledge to comment on every post.  I sure don't.   But I wish there was a little more interactivity around here.  It seems like a great forum, but a little slow.  Yet I can't venture a guess as to why.

Part of my motivation for posting on forums like this is making friends.  Anonymous friends, but friends nonetheless.  But there doesn't seem to be reciprocated interest.

I can respect that, even if I don't understand it.  The alternative is forums like RollItUp, where there are too many members for anyone's good.  Not enough individualism.

Maybe this is a good wakeup call to the members of this website: you have such a great forum compared to the others out there; but take care to keep it alive and fresh.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 5, 2012)

I personally like this forum just because its not crowded. Lotta good people Here forsure.

I like the internet friends.. Non of you will ever be jealous enough to flip on me lol


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 5, 2012)

People today were probably all watching that yearly event which we are forbidden to mention.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 6, 2012)

Lol I didnt bother  sports dont fascinate me


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 6, 2012)

Your going to fast Mr, 8.21 posts per day. Slow your roll, chillax, focus on growing some real deal herb. Read the rules too. No sports talk. Lots of forums for that. Ppl see you start threads like that and talk about sports and toss in some cuss words. Well, no wonder ppl are not jumping at your threads. Thinking your all crazy. Chill.


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 6, 2012)

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2012)

Just keep posting and following the rules and you will make friends.

I know that I will not post on threads where they break the rules, unless it is to remind them about the rules.(I am anal about that). Also many do not post if it is the same question that has been asked numerous times and quite easy to find the answer with just little bit of research or they will not heed our advice and continue to keep asking the same question. Many of us like helping our fellow growers but we cannot grow it for them.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 6, 2012)

A day without sunshine is like...

night.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 6, 2012)

Did you read the site rules when you joined? No sports talk, no swearing? ring a bell?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2012)

I think when mp is getting a little slow for my liking it's because I'm already caught up by spending too much time here.  

Then I start reading up on people's journals.  There's a TON if those here.  

I'll be your friend.  I'm everybody's friend.


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 6, 2012)

I am 12 wut iz dis?


----------



## Locked (Feb 6, 2012)

Most of us got this thing called LIFE that gets in the way of us doing some of the things we wld LIKE to do. Not to mention you pkd super bowl weekend to complain? I wld expect nothing less then a ghost town here during that.

I post when I can at work and as much as my wife will put up with at home...


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 6, 2012)

Lol hamster your avatars crack me up.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 6, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Most of us got this thing called LIFE that gets in the way of us doing some of the things we wld LIKE to do. Not to mention you pkd super bowl weekend to complain? I wld expect nothing less then a ghost town here during that.
> 
> 
> 
> I post when I can at work and as much as my wife will put up with at home...


:goodposting::yeahthat:

What would you like to talk about? I'm here if u need me to talk to (except for weekends for the time being...) or need someone to ask info regarding practical KISS method of soil growing. Smokinmom already said she'd be your friend...:confused2:

eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 6, 2012)

I want friends  ,lol


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 6, 2012)

Aiiiight Bubba, here's a big hug from 7ge...lol. Cue James Taylor's "You gotta friend" in background for ambiance...


----------



## Jericho (Feb 6, 2012)

All i can say is that i have some very good friends on this site, allot of people i respect and have a good chat with. The reason there is not so many members is because our rules weed out all the ones that are not right for this site. Unlike the others i will not mention where 12 year olds try growing under there bed or in a field.
I never see a question unanswered. Also think that the slow easy pace of the website makes it all the better.


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yall remember Bugs said he was out until he gets he grow harvested........ and the seeds for that grow are still in the mail....... his man who sells the herb with the seeds got popped....... I'm feeling bad for ya bugs.


----------



## Locked (Feb 6, 2012)

Maybe we need that person (I forget their username) that posted like 600 posts in a week and then got mad when people started calling them on their misinformed posts.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 6, 2012)

When was this Hammy? Was i around? lol. Seems familiar.


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 6, 2012)

Jericho said:
			
		

> When was this Hammy? Was i around? lol. Seems familiar.


 

tell no one...... first rule of MP.


----------



## Locked (Feb 6, 2012)

Jericho said:
			
		

> When was this Hammy? Was i around? lol. Seems familiar.




I will see if I can come up with the name tonight when I get home....I don't think it was Mr Chow but now I am not sure.


----------



## Irish (Feb 6, 2012)

i thought bugs bunny was a girl?

bb, is there something specific you are looking for? do you need help on your grow?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh sure, we all show up and this is how he repays us :doh:....lol. jk. Mayhaps Buds will show up real soon...


----------



## Jericho (Feb 6, 2012)

Hehe, Soon as someone criticizes the forum we all come running to defend it. This just shows we are always watching even if we are not being that active.


----------



## Locked (Feb 6, 2012)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Hehe, Soon as someone criticizes the forum we all come running to defend it. This just shows we are always watching even if we are not being that active.




Exactly......:icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2012)

I am every bodies friend till they break the rules or say something stupid, even then I always give a second chance, third and even a fourth but after that it is tough to do


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 7, 2012)

From Bugs to me. See below  Yes crazy!




			
				BugsBunny said:
			
		

> "You Call Me Crazy?
> My post was non-combative and actually flattering to the web site. And you call me crazy?
> 
> No curse words and no sports talk? Is this Nazi Germany? And since when does my number of posts per day (8.21) matter? Would you like to read my mail as well, or rummage through my garbage?
> ...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Damn!  

I guess I missed all the fuss yesterday- sports and cussing.  I was busy doing other things..

It's a shame tho that he decided to leave over this, I thought he was ok.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 7, 2012)

He will be back lol.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 7, 2012)

Irish said:
			
		

> i thought bugs bunny was a girl?
> 
> bb, is there something specific you are looking for? do you need help on your grow?


 
Bugs Bunny was the boy, his girlfrind is Lola Bunny, come on now


----------



## nvthis (Feb 7, 2012)

_Originally Posted by BugsBunny
"You Call Me Crazy?
My post was non-combative and actually flattering to the web site. And you call me crazy?

No curse words and no sports talk? Is this Nazi Germany? And since when does my number of posts per day (8.21) matter? Would you like to read my mail as well, or rummage through my garbage?

Don't bother replying...I'm out of here, and will never read any reply you might send.

You are a very stupid and pathetic person.

**** you, and go Patriots." _

Niiiiice.... Hey Art, check out what NC got!!  Perrrrrfect sig fodder 

_"You Call Me Crazy?
My post was non-combative and actually flattering to the web site. And you call me crazy?"_

lol, Gotta love that part....


----------



## Hick (Feb 7, 2012)

nvthis said:
			
		

> _Originally Posted by BugsBunny
> "You Call Me Crazy?
> My post was non-combative and actually flattering to the web site. And you call me crazy?
> 
> No curse words and no sports talk? Is this Nazi Germany? _.



....."inactivity:"...or lack of drama?...


----------



## Roddy (Feb 7, 2012)

Love the new look, Hick!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 7, 2012)

nvthis said:
			
		

> _Originally Posted by BugsBunny
> "You Call Me Crazy?
> My post was non-combative and actually flattering to the web site. And you call me crazy?
> 
> ...



Real nice, nouvelle , thanks for sharing it .  

Wasn't BB's girlfriend's name Honey Bunny ?


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hickler   :rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Feb 7, 2012)

*Wasn't BB's girlfriend's name Honey Bunny ?*

Bugs Bunny has had a few different girlfriends over the years. In the short "Hare Splitter"(1948) he was courting Daisy Lou against a big dumb rabbit named Casbah, in "Hold the Lion, Please" (1942) it's revealed that Bugs is married in a gag at the end and in the 50s, there was Honey Bunny. Honey never appeared in a short and was created entirely for merchandising back, but she had a few comic book and video game appearances. Bugs is mostly a solo act and his girls are never consistent, but as of the 1996 movie "Space Jam" he's officially with Lola Bunny, who's since appeared in web shorts, comics and Baby Looney Tunes. 
So, long story short: Lola Bunny


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2012)

I got the same love note that NC got.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 7, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I got the same love note that NC got.




Wow, please dont tell me he flipped out because of this thread. Or did i miss another one.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Maybe we need that person (I forget their username) that posted like 600 posts in a week and then got mad when people started calling them on their misinformed posts.


 

I wanna say Alkaloidcontent maybe??


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 7, 2012)

roflmao I love the "hickler" look lol


----------



## Locked (Feb 7, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I wanna say Alkaloidcontent maybe??




Ding ding ding.....we hve a winner. I do believe that was the name.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 7, 2012)

BugsBunny said:
			
		

> I can respect that, even if I don't understand it.  T*he alternative is forums like RollItUp,* where there are too many members for anyone's good.  Not enough individualism.


Maybe Rollitup *is* his kind of place.  He can swear to his heart's content, talk trash and it shouldn't bother anyone in that tool shed.

And kind of a chicken-**** thing to send those nasty PMs like that.

Don't quite understand people that do not need to read and/or follow the rules and then get mad when called on it....Nazi Germany because we don't let you talk sports on a marijuana growing forum?  I always wonder how people like this get on in the real world.


----------



## Locked (Feb 7, 2012)

True that THG.....pretty sure we all clicked AGREE at some point when we signed up here. You don't hve to like it but ya gotta abide by it.


----------



## Hick (Feb 8, 2012)

..."dat pesky wabbit".....


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes, there is nothing quite like getting your morning coffee and settling in to see whats happening with your peeps and you have a personal message that the title says "screw you jerk".  good morning sunshine!


----------



## Hick (Feb 8, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Yes, there is nothing quite like getting your morning coffee and settling in to see whats happening with your peeps and you have a personal message that the title says "screw you jerk".  good morning sunshine!



I think what I find most amazing about that, is that he chose one of our most friendly and non-combative members to attack. 
Now if it had been me that received it, _TOTALLY understandable_... .


----------



## Locked (Feb 8, 2012)

I wld bet there is a lot more to the story then we know....usually when peeps here hve a meltdown like that on here there is usually life's stresses to blame.


----------



## Hick (Feb 8, 2012)

true hammy... and we're usually pretty easy with the second chances.  Maybe things will get better, and he'll have second thoughts. He isn't banned, and can post "under our guidelines" if he desires.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 8, 2012)

Im sure if he comes back it will be under a different name.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 8, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Yes, there is nothing quite like getting your morning coffee and settling in to see whats happening with your peeps and you have a personal message that the title says "screw you jerk".  good morning sunshine!



Not a great thing to deal with in the morning, sorry Rosie!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 8, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Yes, there is nothing quite like getting your morning coffee and settling in to see whats happening with your peeps and you have a personal message that the title says "screw you jerk".  good morning sunshine!



Couldn't agree more Rose.  Especially when it is someone who you have tried to help.

Good morning Rose!  Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 8, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Yes, there is nothing quite like getting your morning coffee and settling in to see whats happening with your peeps and you have a personal message that the title says "screw you jerk".  good morning sunshine!





good morning *Rosebud*---i have a slight suspicion that you are gonna have a great day anyway---sunshine with you my sweet---:heart:  :ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks you guys, I feel better now!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> I think what I find most amazing about that, is that he chose one of our most friendly and non-combative members to attack.
> Now if it had been me that received it, _TOTALLY understandable_... .


 

Guess he just knew better than to attack those of us that will attack back, then send the "I'm Sorry Hick" PM. We both know a few of us have had to make them.

Just think what would have been posted if he had attacked Rosebud in open forum. Your Banned switch would have been working over time.


----------



## Slowlyburn (Feb 8, 2012)

I am a newcomer to this forum but I have to completely disagree with the OP... I have received nothing but kindness and informative replies to all of my threads and posts. I enjoy the fact that this forum is pretty strict with sticking to the topic... I don't think a single one of my threads has gotten less than 20 replies. You guys are all good in my book!


----------



## cubby (Feb 8, 2012)




----------

